# Dark horse mini dripper



## Duster (1/6/15)

Howzit guys

I was at vape con on Saturday and it was awesome, I've never seen so many people that all do the same thing and are so friendly and helpful. I had a blast!!!!!

While I was there I picked up a dark horse mini dripper, I've been playing around with it. I was hoping some one could advise me on how to get the most flavour and clouds out of it? 

I'm using a smok X pro me plus mod with it two micro 1.2 oms coils so total of 0.6 oms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (2/6/15)

Check out this post, http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/9227/

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/6/15)

you may want to go lower on the ohms. the dark horse mini will likely perform better at 0.4ohm. try using 26g kanthal 5 wraps with 3mm ID. that should get you to a place where you can judge better what additional changes need to be made in order to satisfy your vaping style

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duster (2/6/15)

Thanks Marzuq and Raslin. I will give it ago to night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (2/6/15)

Another option would be if you get some Ribbon Wire From Vape Cartel, 2.5mm ID with some Koh Gen Doh Japanese Cotton.
7 Wraps Dual. Get some Awsome Clouds and The Flavour is good aswell. Just try it if you do have Ribbon Wire.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/6/15)

@Duster 
Also picked one of these up. 
One of the best builds that I play with on the Drippers is 26 Gauge, Dual Coil, Inner Diameter of 3mm, 0.3-0.4 Ohms. Works perfectly every time!!
The same was built on this, and it's amazing. I have now changed the build to a 0.6 ohm Dual Coil, 2.5mm ID with very little JAP COTTON, and put it on one of my BF (Mine was Bottom Feed Converted) mods, and it's running like a dream. Decent clouds and decent taste!
I'm very impressed with this little RDA, it works flawlessly every time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (2/6/15)

A great little atty, but for dripping, no. I have it on a Reo and it's great as a bottom feed atty, but it starts to leak out the air holes at about 10 drops. I like to drip 15 to 20 drops at a time.
It's an amazing bottom feed atty. I'm so glad I had it converted and I requested a second one from JakesSA for my Reo Woodvil that's on it's way

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

I also go the BF variant from Vape Club for the Reo. I was too busy to sit down and do a proper build, so what I did was use the two included coils (it came out at 0.49 Ohm). Vaping it has been a real pleasure on the Reo. But since it is a mech, at full charge it is only pushing 36W which is a bit light, not bad but not ideal. This would be fine on a regulated device (just push the power a bit higher). On a mech I'd recommend at least a 0.4 build (and a 0.3 might be even better) 

The DH mini has good airflow, so you can build lower and not worry about too warm a vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duster (21/6/15)

Thanks for All the advice, I've been playing around with the different coils you have recommended I found I get the sweet spot at 9 wraps 28 gauge at 0.8 oms in a duel coil build

Reactions: Like 1


----------

